# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Kanazawa - thành phố của nghệ thuật

## hainiemtin

(TNTS) Yoshihiro, anh bạn Nhật thân thiết đã nói với tôi trong lần đầu đặt chân đến vùng đất này rằng “người ta nói Kanazawa là thành phố buồn, bởi tất cả mọi thứ ở đây đều trầm mặc, từ những tòa nhà, con đường, thời tiết đều mang gam màu xám”. Nhưng một lần đặt chân đến Kanazawa đã làm tôi không thể quên về một thành phố đậm chất nghệ thuật.

Kanazawa nằm phía bờ tây đảo Honshu, Nhật Bản trên một cao nguyên khá biệt lập hướng mặt về phía bán đảo Triều Tiên và Nga.

Sáng sớm, Kanazawa trong lành với những giọt sương đọng trên lá, mặt trời thi thoảng lại hé một chút tia nắng chiếu xuống thành phố. Đúng là thành phố này rất trầm mặc khi mọi thứ trôi đi yên tĩnh thanh bình, mọi người cũng rảo bước trong im lặng bởi người Kanazawa vốn điềm đạm. Chính vì thế mà những văn hào của Nhật khoảng giai đoạn thế kỷ 17-19 đã chọn nơi đây để hoạt động sáng tác. 

Âm hưởng nghệ thuật tràn ngập khắp nơi trên thành phố, ở các góc ngã tư, người ta đặt những tác phẩm điêu khắc hình thù kỳ lạ, khơi gợi trí tưởng tượng của du khách. Kanazawa còn nổi tiếng bởi nghề thủ công vàng. Trong các cửa hàng ở khu phố chính, họ bày bán những bộ chén đũa được dát vàng hết sức tinh xảo và giá bán có thể lên đến hàng ngàn usd cho một bộ 4 chiếc chén kèm đũa.

Yoshihiro quả quyết với tôi về sự lôi cuốn và hấp dẫn trên đường hướng về Bảo tàng đương đại Kanazawa. Đập vào mắt tôi sau cửa vào là một đống hỗn độn các loại đồ vật phế thải. Một lồng kính sắp đặt bởi nghệ sĩ Nagaoka Kenmei trưng bày những gì thế giới hiện đại sẽ thải bỏ đi sau thời gian sử dụng như chiếc ghế nhựa, tấm thảm, ấm đun nước, bàn phím máy tính… Thông điệp của tác phẩm là con người đang phải đối mặt với những vấn đề về rác thải hiện đại và với Kenmei thì không có gì là hoang phí, tất cả đều có thể tái sử dụng và với dự án D&Department thì mọi người có thể mua lại hay trao đổi những gì họ không cần và lấy về những gì mình cần.

Trong bảo tàng có một nơi bất cứ khách tham quan nào cũng rất thích thú đó là được cảm nhận thế giới dưới mặt nước mà không phải đeo bình dưỡng khí. Một hồ bơi giữa bảo tàng được thiết kế hai lớp, người ta đặt một mảng kính bên trên và bơm nước cao khoảng vài xăng-ti-mét. Đường hầm từ trên cạn dẫn người xem bước xuống dưới lòng hồ không có nước, ánh sáng xuyên qua bề mặt tấm kính tạo ra màu xanh ngọc và những vân sóng in trên tường lấp lánh. Từ dưới ngước lên ta có thể thấy bầu trời mờ mờ tạo cảm giác ngộp thở. Mục đích của tác phẩm là cho người xem 2 thế giới khác nhau chỉ qua vài bậc cầu thang.

Nắng lên cao, chúng tôi ra phía ngoài bảo tàng tìm đến một khối sắp đặt rất đặc biệt. Đó là vòng xoáy ốc làm bằng kính với mỗi tấm kính là một màu như tím, xanh da trời, xanh lơ, vàng, hồng trong suốt được ghép lại với nhau. Thế giới xung quanh hiện ra đằng sau mỗi “bức tường” là một gam màu. Nếu nhìn xuyên qua hai lớp xanh và đỏ thì sẽ có màu cam đậm, còn nhìn qua hai lớp xanh lơ và hồng sẽ có màu xanh nước biển...

----------


## yeuhanoi

Nhất Bản có hoa anh đào và núi Phú Sĩ đẹp và nghệ thuật  :Big Grin:

----------

